# [SOLVED] Problem z bootowanie z napedu SATA

## harcerzyk66

Witam. Jestem laikem w temacie Gentoo (i Linuxa) także pewnie moje pytanie większość ludzi rozśmieszy, ale się pytam bo nie wiem co robić.

Próbuje uruchomić Minimal Installation CD z napędu DVD podłączonego do SATA.  I kiedy załadują sie moduły zostaje poinformowany o tym iż nie można odnaleźć napęu z nośnikiem do zbootowania (wychodziłoby na to że system nie widzi nośnika z którego się zbootowal). Na starym kompie z napedem na zwyklym ATA takiego problemu nie było więc to pewnie wina SATA.

Proszę o pomoc i trochę tolerancji dla nowicjusza.

----------

## mbar

Bo na tym livecd nie ma sterowników do nowych chipsetów.

Użyj tego: http://technoportal.pl/files/mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.tar.gz

----------

## 13Homer

Podobno innym rozwiązaniem jest wyłączenie SATA w biosie (dysk pracuje wtedy jako ATA).

Też niedługo będę przez to przechodził, więc nie szczędźcie rad :)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Podobno innym rozwiązaniem jest wyłączenie SATA w biosie (dysk pracuje wtedy jako ATA).

 Ja musiałem w swoim ThinkPadzie przełączyć w BIOSie dysk z trybu "AHCI" na "Compatible". Objawy były podobne to tych harcerzyka66. Trochę się musiałem pozastanawiać zanim do tego doszedłem, tym bardziej, że był to mój pierwszy bezpośredni kontakt z SATĄ.  :Smile: 

----------

## harcerzyk66

Płyta mbara bootuje się bez problemu. Dzięki.

A co do wyłączenia SATA. Przecież jak wyłączysz kontroler SATA w Biosie to żadne urządzenie podłączone do tej magistrali nie będzie działać.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   Podobno innym rozwiązaniem jest wyłączenie SATA w biosie (dysk pracuje wtedy jako ATA). Ja musiałem w swoim ThinkPadzie przełączyć w BIOSie dysk z trybu "AHCI" na "Compatible".

 

O to to! Dokładnie o to chodziło.

I też się przymierzam do TP, konkretnie R61. Miałeś jakieś kłopoty z SATA (albo czym innym)? Podobno trzeba jakoś specjalnie budować system, zaś korzystanie z "obcych" livecd nie jest dla mnie akceptowalne, więc będę musiał znaleźć jakieś "obejście".

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> I też się przymierzam do TP, konkretnie R61. Miałeś jakieś kłopoty z SATA (albo czym innym)? Podobno trzeba jakoś specjalnie budować system, zaś korzystanie z "obcych" livecd nie jest dla mnie akceptowalne, więc będę musiał znaleźć jakieś "obejście".

 Nie tak dawno był o tym wątek.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mbar

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> ... zaś korzystanie z "obcych" livecd nie jest dla mnie akceptowalne, więc będę musiał znaleźć jakieś "obejście".

 

OMG, przecież livecd możesz sobie zrobić sam   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Nie ma potrzeby korzystania z obcych livecd. Nie panikować!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *mbar wrote:*   

> OMG, przecież livecd możesz sobie zrobić sam  :roll:

 

Mogę też sobie sam napisać system operacyjny, ale z pewnych powodów tego nie robię.

----------

## mbar

Rozumiem, że nie masz zatem problemu z korzystaniem z obcych systemów operacyjnych?

----------

## 13Homer

Nie mam pojęcia, o co chodzi w Twojej wypowiedzi. Korzystam tylko i wyłącznie z natywnych instalatorów (LiveCD to dla mnie instalator Gentoo) od czasu przejść z własnoręcznie stworzonym instalatorem Windowsów XP na potrzeby instalacji na dysku USB. Nikomu nie zabraniam ani nie odradzam korzystania z własnych albo stworzonych przez innych, ja ich po prostu nie używam.

----------

## harcerzyk66

Po mojemu to to wygląda tak: Ma działać OS i tyle. A jak będzie zainstalowany to mi wszystko jedno. Skoro nie działa normalny LiveCD to trzeba użyć innego. Ale skoro lubisz kombinować i to jak dają gotowca na tacy to Twój wybór.

----------

## 13Homer

Dokładnie tak, z wyjątkiem ostatniego zdania: to nie kwestia kombinacji, ale praktycznego podejścia. Zamierzam postawić na laptopie kilka systemów i chciałbym wiedzieć w jaki sposób obejść brak sterowników SATA. Sposób, który podałem (chociaż źle zapamiętałem) dotyczył Windowsów, teraz widzę, że w Gentoo jest tak samo.

Inna rzecz: co mi z tego, że LiveCD ruszy na SATA, jak zainstalowany system może z tego powodu nie chodzić? Najwyraźniej wersja mbara jest OK, ale czy tak samo będzie z FreeBSD albo Suse?

Jak zwalczę coś na Gentoo, to i zwalczę gdzie indziej.

----------

## harcerzyk66

Z zainstalowaniem windy nie miałem żadnych problemów. Normalnie przeszedł cały proces instalacji.

----------

## 13Homer

Inni najwyraźniej mieli, skoro na sieci trochę o tym jest, więc może i ja będę miał.

----------

## karaluch

Przelaczenie sata w trym compatibile to normalna sprawa, nie wylaczasz w tym momencie sate tylko system nieco inaczej rozpoznaje ten kontroler, pewnie sa ograniczone mozliwosci takiej pracy (np. wydajnosc). Jak postawisz system wracasz z_powrotem do trybu normalnego. Przetestowane na kilku maszynach, zawsze pomagalo !

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

